# confirmed wolf killed in beaver county.



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Can anyone help out with the link from ksl hard to do via my phone. The wolf was shot as a mistaken identity of a few coyote hunters .


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DWR news letter:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1565-gray-wolf-accidentally-killed-near-beaver.html


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks goofy we had 2 dogs collar and all run in front of us in the avintaquin canyon area. Reported to the dwr definitely not coyote. Last month


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Goob is down there right now. I am sure he will report the details once they are declassified.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Goob is down there right now. I am sure he will report the details once they are declassified.


 Does he have a wolf recipe?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wyoming to southern Utah... wow, that's bad news


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cant be true, there aint no woofs in Utah; You guys probably shouldnt get your news from www.theonion.com.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Does he have a wolf recipe?


He is there for official UWTCP business I believe.

I am sure he will gobble it up if they let him touch it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Wyoming to southern Utah... wow, that's bad news


heck -- this wolf was working her way NORTH!

http://www.kcet.org/news/redefine/rewild/mammals/gray-wolf-confirmed-in-northern-arizona.html


----------

